# Mini Bow Replacement Hood?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the 5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow. I dropped the hood a few days ago and broke the light fixture. :-x I took it apart and the part where the bulb screws in is broken off- it looks like there were tabs on it that broke so I can't repair it.
Does anyone know if Aqueon sells replacement hoods? I tried to go to their website but I'm at work and their site is blocked.
Thanks!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I broke the light fixture on my mini bow 5 too. I've looked around, but I haven't been able to find a replacement. I checked Aqueon, but they don't sell spare hoods either. Hope you have better luck finding one and sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks anyway!
I ended up using a really bright LED desk lamp and putting plastic wrap over the tank so he doesn't jump out (air can still get in on the side where the filter is). I actually like the way the light looks a lot more than the compact fluorescent light that was in the hood.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Could you post a pic of how you set up the tank? I'm having the same problem so I'd like to see how it worked out for you? Thanks


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Sure, I'll take a picture tonight after work and post it. It's pretty simple- plastic wrap over the top, but because of the heater and filter there's a space where air can get in underneath the plastic. And then I have an LED desk lamp that I got at Walmart and I just have that set up right over the tank. The light is so bright I can't look at it directly. I think it's good for my plants because I moved in a moss ball from my other tank that wasn't getting much light and two days ago it was a very weird color, but now it's bright green again.
I think the lamp is a small version of those LED plant growing lights, because when I look at it when it's off, it's a panel of 12 LED's, I think. But when it's on it looks like one light because, like I said, it's so bright I can't look at it directly.
Anyway, yeah, I'll post pictures tonight.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay thanks. It's too bad they don't sell replacement hoods anywhere


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting pics. Your tank looks really good! I love the decorations and plant. The light also looks good there, but how did you secure the plastic wrap? It doesn't look like you have a rubber band there or anything.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!
The plastic wrap sticks to the tank when you stretch it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you dont need the plastic wrap! you should be able to take off the clear plastic from the minibow hood and use it as a cover


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

There's no clear plastic in the mini bow hood, though....


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> you should be able to take off the clear plastic from the minibow hood and use it as a cover


I don't think the mini bow hood comes with clear plastic on it. I haven't looked at it very closely, but I didn't see any clear plastic.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Thanks for posting pics. Your tank looks really good! I love the decorations and plant. The light also looks good there, but how did you secure the plastic wrap? It doesn't look like you have a rubber band there or anything.


One of my friends did a cover from plastic canvac..she even cut out a feeding hole..it looks really good..she used blak plastic canvas causevshe could not fnd a hood ..


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> There's no clear plastic in the mini bow hood, though....


there isnt one covering the light? :O may be Im thinking of another minibow them, Sorry!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> there isnt one covering the light? :O may be Im thinking of another minibow them, Sorry!


There actually is a small plastic shield over the light. Sorry, I forgot about it. But how would it help in covering the cage?


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Try ebay maybe? That or maybe the online goodwill are the best bets I can think of if the company doesn't sell them and if there isn't a generic version.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> There actually is a small plastic shield over the light. Sorry, I forgot about it. But how would it help in covering the cage?


I think with the 1 gallon the plastic covers the entire way.
Well I make my own out of clear plastic files. the plastic should be a little thick. the rest is just cutting ot down to the right size.


----------

